# MKV Jetta - 10 Speaker System - Sizes?



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

Does anyone have the dimensions for each of the 10 speakers?

I am looking to upgrade and need dimensions so that I can make selections. 

I am thinking MBQuart or Focal. Am I looking at a major project to install or can I connect these speakers to the existing wires.


----------



## bmoon1986 (Mar 23, 2010)

the 10 speaker system should be as follows.

Front: woffer - 6.5", mid 3", tweeter 1"
Rear: woofer - 6.5", tweeter 1".

Both are good speaker options but both will require some custom install to work in the fronts if you want to keep the 3 ways setup.

With that said while you can use the existing wiring I would highly recommend that you run new speaker wire from the crossover to the speakers.

In addition to that what will you be using as a head unit stock or after market, what amp(s) will you be using to power the speakers and will you be going active of passive with the system?


----------

